# jd 210LE wont start no power to fuel shutoff



## Rkjjohnson (Jan 27, 2019)

I have been trying to find some info on why I have no power , seems to be no broken wires could ecu be faulty does it get the power through ecu or the ignition?


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

If your engine has an ecu/ecm then yes, it has to come from there..
It will read all the "safety switches" & IF they are inorder, then it sends power to the inj. pump solenoid..
It "may be" your transmission or pto is in gear.?? Move the levers around while hold in the key in the start position.. u might just find a sweet spot.


----------



## Masempine (Jan 20, 2019)

My tractor has an ECU output that actuates a pull coil relay Another power source feeds the contacts of that relay and actually operates the fuel solenoid valve. I have a fuse for the ECU but a bigger fuse for the solenoid. If youre cranking, the ECU doesnt have a blown fuse. Id check fuse and wiring to the fuel valve


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

You need to verify if indeed you do you have the electronically controlled fuel injection system, or one of the mechanical injection systems. Both were offered on that landscape tractor.

If you have the electronic system, do not fool around guessing, have it scanned if you have verified the fuses are good, and the battery voltage is in the acceptable range. That will save you from some expensive accidental damage to the ECM from disconnecting hot wires as you guess your way to a solution.

Whatever you do, do not jump start the electronic fuel injection version of that tractor from a running vehicle, that is almost a guarantee of blowing the ECM and the fuel management electronics.


----------



## Rkjjohnson (Jan 27, 2019)

thepumpguysc said:


> If your engine has an ecu/ecm then yes, it has to come from there..
> It will read all the "safety switches" & IF they are inorder, then it sends power to the inj. pump solenoid..
> It "may be" your transmission or pto is in gear.?? Move the levers around while hold in the key in the start position.. u might just find a sweet spot.


----------



## Rkjjohnson (Jan 27, 2019)

update--- thanks I will try that. checked and cleaned all connections the two wire plug that goes into the end of the fuel shutoff/ injection pump (white and black wires ) no power in the (ign on) position but in the cranking position I get power from my test light . but I do not hear the shutoff click open or shut , as well shouldn't there be power with the key turned to start


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

According to the JD service manual I found online.. its "supposed to" click in the "on" position.. the fix is to replace the fuse..lol
I'm not familiar w/ which pump u have.. how about a pic?? or some part # off the name plate.. it might be easier to send a pic to my home email?? Just put >> at aol dot com after my screen name in your home mail server,,


----------



## Rkjjohnson (Jan 27, 2019)

thepumpguysc said:


> According to the JD service manual I found online.. its "supposed to" click in the "on" position.. the fix is to replace the fuse..lol
> I'm not familiar w/ which pump u have.. how about a pic?? or some part # off the name plate.. it might be easier to send a pic to my home email?? Just put >> at aol dot com after my screen name in your home mail server,,


----------



## Rkjjohnson (Jan 27, 2019)

Masempine said:


> My tractor has an ECU output that actuates a pull coil relay Another power source feeds the contacts of that relay and actually operates the fuel solenoid valve. I have a fuse for the ECU but a bigger fuse for the solenoid. If youre cranking, the ECU doesnt have a blown fuse. Id check fuse and wiring to the fuel valve





thepumpguysc said:


> According to the JD service manual I found online.. its "supposed to" click in the "on" position.. the fix is to replace the fuse..lol
> I'm not familiar w/ which pump u have.. how about a pic?? or some part # off the name plate.. it might be easier to send a pic to my home email?? Just put >> at aol dot com after my screen name in your home mail server,,


----------



## Rkjjohnson (Jan 27, 2019)

Rkjjohnson said:


> View attachment 43391
> View attachment 43393
> View attachment 43391
> View attachment 43393


Sorry about the extra pictures , hopefully these help with what I’m dealing with - when checking with a test light I’m getting A pulsating signal when cranking only nothing when turned to the on position


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

THAT is a DE pump by Stanadyne.. Theres nothing u can do to service the inj. pump.
other than replace it..
..are u sure your on the correct wires.?? It should be throwing a code..
The ONLY thing u can do is check & change the fuses..& of course any broken wires.


----------



## jd110 (Nov 23, 2015)

This is a DE10 Stanadyne. The back and white wires I see in the photo are actually going to the fuel temperature sensor. That sensor will not cause engine to fail to start. The "solenoid" is the other plug in the center of the pump head where the injector lines connect. Do not use a test light on those wires. It is a computer circuit and damage to the computer can occur from testing for voltage with a test light. You will definitely have a code stored if there is a problem with the solenoid or wires leading to it. Code would be a 1076.03, 1076.05, or a 1076.06. Any one of these codes will cause no start situation. You will NOT hear a click from this style solenoid. It looks like I can see a splice in the wire going to the solenoid. Be sure the connectors in that plug are clean and tight. Sometimes the pins in the connector get worn out and don't grip the pins in the solenoid tight enough to make good contact. Also look at crank sensor wiring. I have also seen on this style engine/fuel system that one bad injector caused a no start situation. The tip of injector broke off and allowed compression to blow back through fuel line to the pump causing air in fuel lines. If you loosen fuel lines and crank, do you get any fuel from injector lines? If it comes out foamy, you might want to pull injectors and check them.


----------



## Rkjjohnson (Jan 27, 2019)

thepumpguysc said:


> THAT is a DE pump by Stanadyne.. Theres nothing u can do to service the inj. pump.
> other than replace it..
> ..are u sure your on the correct wires.?? It should be throwing a code..
> The ONLY thing u can do is check & change the fuses..& of course any broken wires.


The black and white wire into the end of the pump right ? One side of the clip on the plug is broken off , Can you tell me what wire (black or white) goes to the top side of that plug I will see if I can pull


jd110 said:


> This is a DE10 Stanadyne. The back and white wires I see in the photo are actually going to the fuel temperature sensor. That sensor will not cause engine to fail to start. The "solenoid" is the other plug in the center of the pump head where the injector lines connect. Do not use a test light on those wires. It is a computer circuit and damage to the computer can occur from testing for voltage with a test light. You will definitely have a code stored if there is a problem with the solenoid or wires leading to it. Code would be a 1076.03, 1076.05, or a 1076.06. Any one of these codes will cause no start situation. You will NOT hear a click from this style solenoid. It looks like I can see a splice in the wire going to the solenoid. Be sure the connectors in that plug are clean and tight. Sometimes the pins in the connector get worn out and don't grip the pins in the solenoid tight enough to make good contact. Also look at crank sensor wiring. I have also seen on this style engine/fuel system that one bad injector caused a no start situation. The tip of injector broke off and allowed compression to blow back through fuel line to the pump causing air in fuel lines. If you loosen fuel lines and crank, do you get any fuel from injector lines? If it comes out foamy, you might want to pull injectors and check them.


thanks for your post as soon as the rain stops I will check codes . does this DE 10 Stanadyne fuel control supposed to have power with the ign in on position ? because as you read in my post I only get power when cranking - kind of a pulse like current in time with the cranking . yes I do get fuel when cranking I do not recall it being foamy but will check again now that you have mentioned it . should I open up the return line to see if I get any air to bleed out - is there a better way ? at this point I am thinking I possibly damaged my ecu by using the test light - as well I was told by a equip mech ( that was familiar with the 210le ) to take a jumper from the battery to the fuel shutoff so I did that and was very uncomfortable with the current draw when I put power to one of the wires Doesn't sound to bright in hindsight I am seeing this now. thanks again for the info PS - if I possibly shorted something out wouldn't have blown the ecu 10amp fuse ?


----------



## jd110 (Nov 23, 2015)

Unfortunately it is possible to damage ecu circuits without blowing the fuse. The 10 amp fuse protects it from too much total amperage going in, but the amperage on outputs are supposed to be protected from the ecu itself. If it senses to much draw on a circuit it should shut off power to that particular circuit, but a quick spike or even static electricity can fry some of the fragile circuits inside.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

That looks like the 168U Fuel injection pump with the separate engine controller to me. If I am correct, do nothing until you have it scanned. Once it is scanned you will know if the problem is the pump or the controller itself. Take it to a John Deere dealer, and do absolutely no jumping of any circuit or you are playing Russian Roulette that can be very expensive. 

The reason I say take it the dealer is the replacement controller is matched to the engine serial number, not the tractor serial number. Many times the engine tag is missing, so the technician will have to search for identifying information before ordering the correct controller. The controller is what fails most of the time on that series injection pump.

The days of diagnosing fuel systems by elimination and guessing ended with the advent of electronically controlled fuel injection.


----------



## mg2361 (Apr 2, 2019)

Just curious. Has this issue been resolved?


----------

